# اسهل مبرمجة ميكروكنترولر pic...اصنعها الان



## super_eng_hb (20 فبراير 2012)

*مبرمجة سريال .. سهلة التصميم 
*
تصنع فقط من اتنين ترانزستور واربعة دايود وعدة مقاومات و مكثفات

شاهد صورة المبرمجة





وايضا




صورة التصميم schematic





لتحميل ال schematic وال layout بصيغة برنامج بروتس وكذلك برنامج الحرق ICprog
أضغط هنا


----------



## mondo32 (11 أغسطس 2012)

الرابط فيه خطا .... الرجاء تعديل الرابط


----------



## محمدالقبالي (13 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الموضوع ولكن رابط التحميل لا يعمل


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (25 أغسطس 2012)

خطأ بالرابط ارجوا التاكد ثم النشر شكرا جزيلا


----------

